# Nikon Shmikon



## candc (Nov 9, 2013)

C'mon Canon, let's see the AE-1D!


----------



## KAS (Nov 9, 2013)

Why is the Canon guy the smoker/drinker?


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 9, 2013)

The Nikon guy already smoked and drank his. ;D 

Nice compositions.


----------



## pharp (Nov 9, 2013)

Since it's a retro camera. Question on the rewind knob - how many turns per megapixel?


----------



## candc (Nov 9, 2013)

Or the Nikon guy didn't have any money left for cigars and cognac after he spent 3 grand on a fashion accessory?


----------



## candc (Nov 9, 2013)

I hate to say this but I agree with Ken Rockwell on this statement:

Nikon has gone so far to show us an image with the Df and two F-Mount lenses, the 55mm f/1.2 (a good lens) and the classic Nikon 43-86mm f/3.5 (1963-1976), which is actually Nikon's poorest-performing lens of all time; a lens so optically awful that it single-handedly gave all zoom lenses a bad reputation for the next two or three decades.

But hey, it's all about the marketing and it looks good!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 14, 2013)

I think Nikon had a great marketing idea with this camera - but failed completely in it's execution. 
To me the allure of these old (but still good) cameras is their small size, light weight and handling - all of which Nikon seem to have missed.
I would love to see a Digital version of my Canon A1 - but only if it felt and handled like an A1, otherwise I would prefer a modern DSLR with it's better ergonomics.


----------



## BL (Nov 14, 2013)

i would buy that in a heartbeat because i'm a sentimental bastard


----------



## bvukich (Nov 14, 2013)

KAS said:


> Why is the Canon guy the smoker/drinker?



I can't say for sure... but probably has something to do with dynamic range...


----------



## EchoLocation (Nov 14, 2013)

KAS said:


> Why is the Canon guy the smoker/drinker?








There are actually two versions of the Nikon image, one with a drink, and one without. 
I still haven't seen any Nikon smokers though!
On a different note, I thought this picture was absolutely ridiculous and the entire feeling of the announcement was extremely pretentious.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 14, 2013)

Imitation=flattery?


----------

